# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Методика обнаружения вредоносного ПО

## sberiya

Приветствую всех!!!
Искал в интернете методику поиска вредоносного ПО (кейлогеры и т.д.). Хотелось бы понять есть ли какие-то закладки (качественные, которые не проявляют себя) на компе. Попалась пара статей с описанием нескольких утилит фирмы SysInternal... Есть ли возможность проверить наличие таких программ без сторонних утилит? или какая-то инструкция для чайника? (пример: в редакторе реестра поискать ключи keylogger, посмотреть в исключениях антивируса не прописаны ли какие-то программ и т.д.)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Если имеется интерес, регистрируйтесь и проходите обучение на нашем сайте.

----------

